# Aristides Owners. Was It Worth It?



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 14, 2020)

Was thinking of pulling the pin on one of these, an 8-stringer, assuming it's still up on Reverb in a couple of days, and would like to get some feedback from any SSO owners on theirs'. Don't remember ever reading a negative review on one, but I'd like to get as much feedback from current users as I can get.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 14, 2020)

Absolutely. I don't think I've ever seen so much brand hunger before - so many friends I know just keep buying more and more of them. I adore my 020 and would order another 3 Aristides right now if I could afford to. Whether the vibe will be for you is hard to say - Various people just don't dig them at all. But that does seem uncommon and those people would certainly have nothing bad to say about the quality.


----------



## Thrashman (Oct 14, 2020)

Absolutely worth it. I currently own two, had 4 at one point but COVID happened so had to downsize. 

It's the "perfect" guitar for me. Super consistent, super stable, sounds amazing and is solid as anything ever. The customer service is 11/10 and the only drawback is the price.. but I'd never settle for anything less now that I've got one (two). 

The sheer fact that they're so tonally consistent and don't suffer from wolf tones or dead spots like wooden guitars do (and I'm IMMENSELY anal about this) makes them worth it. 

I mean I'm an Aristides exclusively player so I might be a bit biased, but it is for a reason.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2020)

They are excellent guitars ime. Very environmentally stable, fit and finish is really excellent, both of mine sound really good as well. I'd easily put them on par with the PRS 10 tops and 513s I've managed to play over the years. People have been raving about them for years, and for good reason imo.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They are excellent guitars ime. Very environmentally stable, fit and finish is really excellent, both of mine sound really good as well. I'd easily put them on par with the PRS 10 tops and 513s I've managed to play over the years. People have been raving about them for years, and for good reason imo.


Have you ever had to make a truss rod adjustment on yours? 

Also, how's the tuning stability?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 14, 2020)

I think the most comforting thing if you are looking to buy one is you can easily sell it again with minimal loss.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Have you ever had to make a truss rod adjustment on yours?
> 
> Also, how's the tuning stability?


Nah, I haven't had to do any truss rod adjustments, even with the fluctuating weather this year. Tuning stability is comparable to any really good hardtail guitar ime.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 14, 2020)

Truss Rod adjustments inevitably will need to happen, the materials just are less prone to movement so I find that my action is a little different (Low action, any change is noticeable). But this typically only happens maybe twice a year?

If you play with higher action and don't keep track of when it fluctuates you probably won't notice these minute changes. Very stable though, especially in comparison to my other instruments which fluctuate on a bi-weekly basis on average. 

But as a brand they build instruments that are as consistent and you could ever be. Easily one of the brands that always delivers excellent guitars without fail.

I've owned about 11 between new orders and used purchases/trades. And I have my lot of 4 in all the tunings I use between 6 and 7 strings. So it's super nice just to have a set of instruments ready to go, in tune, with the same setup I left it prior with.

It doesn't kill your GAS though, nor your interest in other instruments  at least for me. I've taken the dive back into wood based guitars, but they can't replace my Aristides guitars and vice-versa. Everything should serve it's purpose if you spec them mindfully.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Oct 14, 2020)

Only 'complaint' I've heard from a few people who've tried/owned them is that they didn't love the neck profile and or how the finish on the neck (particularly the Raw series) feels, but obviously thats super subjective. 

I'm still interested in getting one at some point, especially with the new headless series!


----------



## secretpizza (Oct 14, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think the most comforting thing if you are looking to buy one is you can easily sell it again with minimal loss.



This is a really big thing if you’re thinking of taking the plunge. As long as you’re not playing above market, they hold value very well. But - don’t expect it to play or sound any better than a solid Ibanez prestige or Mayo. There’s no magic to an Aristides, they just stay very stable and are very well made. I’ve owned 5-6 and I love them, but there’s nothing magical about the carve or neck heel; it’s just really well made. I personally think you can get something equally well made for 500-700 cheaper, if not less, but that’s really a value judgment based on how much you hate adjusting your truss rod.

Again - not hating on Aristides, because their guitars are super well made; I’m sure I’ll own more in the future. But it’s not that different from other high-level guitars.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ben Pinkus said:


> Only 'complaint' I've heard from a few people who've tried/owned them is that they didn't love the neck profile and or how the finish on the neck (particularly the Raw series) feels, but obviously thats super subjective.
> 
> I'm still interested in getting one at some point, especially with the new headless series!



Yeah I've owned 2 (a 070 with a floyd and a 070SR), and honestly I LOVE the Raw finish, thanks to that I don't really have an interest in gloss tops anymore.

I will say though, for me I've discovered that I can't stand the neck profile/thickness. It's a thin neck, at 19mm at 1st fret and 20mm at 12th, and for me it causes some thumb pain when doing big stretches, like I've legit have had my thumb spasm uncontrollably after a particular stretchy session.

I'm actually trading my guitar with another maker who's making me a guitar for it, and I'm getting a thicker profile and don't think I could go back to Aristides without a thicker profile. Other than that they are SUPERB though!


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 14, 2020)

They're pretty much the best guitars money can buy right now, IMO


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Have you ever had to make a truss rod adjustment on yours?
> 
> Also, how's the tuning stability?



I have three and I generally only need to tweak the truss rods once in the spring and once in the fall. My wood guitars need 4-6 adjustments per year because the climate here is so crazy.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 14, 2020)

Totally worth it. Not only is the guitar great but the whole buying experience was first class.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 14, 2020)

had an 080, not worth it, sold it in a week, kept my rg2228

looks aside, neck profile felt very similar to a prestige neck, did not play any better. tuning stability was worse (locked 2228 with KTS is stable as hell), did not sound any better

big no was the body being so thin with no real arm contour, subjective but may be uncomfortable for some

in brief - looks good, feels hyped, costs a lot, does not sound or play better than other high end guitars


----------



## Winspear (Oct 15, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Yeah I've owned 2 (a 070 with a floyd and a 070SR), and honestly I LOVE the Raw finish, thanks to that I don't really have an interest in gloss tops anymore.
> 
> I will say though, for me I've discovered that I can't stand the neck profile/thickness. It's a thin neck, at 19mm at 1st fret and 20mm at 12th, and for me it causes some thumb pain when doing big stretches, like I've legit have had my thumb spasm uncontrollably after a particular stretchy session.
> 
> I'm actually trading my guitar with another maker who's making me a guitar for it, and I'm getting a thicker profile and don't think I could go back to Aristides without a thicker profile. Other than that they are SUPERB though!



Worth mentioning the 020 and T/0 have a thicker rounder neck. I hope to see more like that in future


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2020)

Absolutely worth it. Mine is pretty much perfect. My buddy has an 060 as well and is in the process of getting a custom built. I absolutely want another at some point.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 15, 2020)

Which one were you looking at? I have a 080 and 080s. Had my blue one up but took it down because I love it.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 15, 2020)

Winspear said:


> Worth mentioning the 020 and T/0 have a thicker rounder neck. I hope to see more like that in future



yeah you may have seen I also asked Brandon in the Aristides thread if they could ever in the future take those two models neck thicknesses and add them to other models, but it sounds like that can't happen until they get more moulds.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 15, 2020)

I will add my opinion. I have gone through most major brands. Ibanez Prestige, J custom , Strandberg Swedish Custom, Skervesen, Mayones, etc.

I don't have "purchase justification" bias. I bought my blue 080 for below 2k. I love it. The neck is thin and feels great. The instrument is resonant, light, and solid. As mentioned it is similar to the Ibanez but blows them out of the water IMO.


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 16, 2020)

Absolutely!. They are amazing instruments. I own 4, 3x7 string + 1x8 string and I still want more of them, although prices are super-high


----------



## Restarted (Oct 17, 2020)

Worth depends on perspective and purpose. Do you want a tool that does the job, or do you want a perfectly-made instrument? If you expect an Aristides to be something completely different than other guitars, then you'll probably be disappointed. They're just perfectly built guitars, that come with excellent customer service and a nice community. If I were a touring musician, or if money was tight, those aren't things I'd care about. But I'm a spoilt, well-paid engineer so I like having the best toys. My 070 is the best guitar I've ever played, and I don't regret a cent spent on it. I've also got a second Aristides on order now.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 17, 2020)

Restarted said:


> Worth depends on perspective and purpose. Do you want a tool that does the job, or do you want a perfectly-made instrument? If you expect an Aristides to be something completely different than other guitars, then you'll probably be disappointed. They're just perfectly built guitars, that come with excellent customer service and a nice community. If I were a touring musician, or if money was tight, those aren't things I'd care about. But I'm a spoilt, well-paid engineer so I like having the best toys. My 070 is the best guitar I've ever played, and I don't regret a cent spent on it. I've also got a second Aristides on order now.


You could've just said yes, it was worth it.


----------



## budda (Oct 17, 2020)

Put the deposit down flip it and reverse it.


----------



## oracles (Oct 17, 2020)

I've owned 6, and was a pretty vocal supporter of them for a number of years, however I won't order any more of them. 

As many have said, they're very stable and remarkably well built instruments. From an overall quality perspective, they're very well built and very consistent. Flaws are rare and usually fixed very quickly. 

That said, after owning 6 and playing 40-50 of them, they lack personality and thats what lead me to sell mine. They sound like whatever pickups you put in them, which isn't inherently bad, but I wanted more tonally and once I heard it, I couldn't unhear it.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 18, 2020)

By far, my 070R has the the best construction, best playability, best craftsmanship, it's the best playing guitar I have. The action is insanely low it plays itself basically. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on an H/08R early in 2021, a multiscale 8-string headless w/ trem (even just for flutter) would be insane!
My only regret about my 070R is my choice of pickups (Fluence Reyes), not sure what it is, but I still haven't really bonded with them. I don't hate them, just not blown away as much as I did with other Fluences.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 18, 2020)

oracles said:


> I've owned 6, and was a pretty vocal supporter of them for a number of years, however I won't order any more of them.
> 
> As many have said, they're very stable and remarkably well built instruments. From an overall quality perspective, they're very well built and very consistent. Flaws are rare and usually fixed very quickly.
> 
> That said, after owning 6 and playing 40-50 of them, they lack personality and thats what lead me to sell mine. They sound like whatever pickups you put in them, which isn't inherently bad, but I wanted more tonally and once I heard it, I couldn't unhear it.


This is interesting. So what you're saying is that they're basically blank slates tonally speaking? If so, wouldn't this be almost ideal in that you could conceivably have as many guitars as there are pickups?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 18, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> This is interesting. So what you're saying is that they're basically blank slates tonally speaking? If so, wouldn't this be almost ideal in that you could conceivably have as many guitars as there are pickups?



you can already have as many guitars as there are guitars.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> you can already have as many guitars as there are guitars.



If that's not the epitaph of everyone on SSO then we're all kidding ourselves.


----------



## mbardu (Oct 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> If that's not the epitaph of everyone on SSO then we're all kidding ourselves.



And now for the oldest joke in the book : how many guitars does an sso member need?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 18, 2020)

mbardu said:


> And now for the oldest joke in the book : how many guitars does an sso member need?



N+1, with N being the Number of guitars you already have, of course...


----------



## oracles (Oct 18, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> This is interesting. So what you're saying is that they're basically blank slates tonally speaking? If so, wouldn't this be almost ideal in that you could conceivably have as many guitars as there are pickups?



For me what it came down to was that while they're impeccably well built, they're boring. Everything sounds clinical, theres no personality to them. I wasn't getting the personality from mine that I get from my RAN's or my E2, and it really bothered me. 

Im not trying to slight them here either, they're all really nice guys that do a stellar job, and lots of people love theirs, I was very happy with mine for a good 3, almost 4 years. My experience definitely doesn't negate the hundreds of people who are very happy with theirs.


----------



## narad (Oct 18, 2020)

I think I'm in a fairly good position to give a balanced view on this as I've played some, owned one, sold one, and will likely own one again:

Pros:
-- *fit and finish* is truly top-notch, and consistent. I think above all brands, one can place an order with a high expectation of what you'll receive.
-- *comfort at the heel.* Really smooth. I don't think heels get in the way in general and has literally not stopped anyone from being 100% as amazing as they would be without, but it's also nice in that your brain never gets that tiny little signal to change your hand position at all.
-- *customer service*. Those guys are nice guys, and I've seen them step up a number of times. I've never heard of an Aristides custom support horror story. A good example to Kiesel that this is actually possible.

Cons:
-- *comfort at the arm contour.* Honestly not far off from a telecaster in terms of what that edge is like, though it seemed a bit thinner than a tele at that point IIRC. But I'd get up from playing with a line across my forearm. I have teles and LPs, and regiuses that get a lot of flak for this too, so it's not a big deal, but it's also really obviously non-ergonomic aspect of the design.

Maybes:
-- *sound*. This is the most important point to me is that I would argue against the above characterization that they are somehow transparent sounding, though we may be picking up on the same thing. In fact all 3 that I've played had a certain characteristic sound, that could be a good thing or a bad thing. I imagine it's a good thing in the ERG down-tuned slightly sterile or industrial world, and a bad thing in the wooly 59 les paul world. But I'm really convinced it's there, to the point where I sold the one I had because it lacked something I find pleasing in the timbre of wood guitars and I was just rarely reaching for it. I have guitars with graphite necks and they too sound different IMO from my wood guitars in ways that are for me, suboptimal. I still love them, but for a lot of stuff I don't use them.
-- *tuning stability.* This is a myth imo. My Aristides wasn't even my most stable guitar. If you have a bunch of bad guitars, then your Aristides will be more stable than them, probably.

I think an 8-series would probably be a great alignment between what you want to play and how Aristides sound. I'd also count the non-R price as a con, but since it's Reverb, non-issue.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 18, 2020)

Not questioning their quality but you see a ton of them for sale at any given time and constant turnover it seems at that. Just something to consider. If they are for you they are for you but it seems like there's a bit of a gap in the "mojo" department with some players ultimately not bonding with them.


----------



## pott (Oct 18, 2020)

I concur with most of what's been said. They're not magic and definitely are very pickup sensitive. This is what I enjoy most about them. They sound how I want them to sound.

The neck is very stable. More so than most wood guitars, maybe, but my area has stable weather so I do not know. I don't know where folks thought these would also somehow never get out of tune: tuning stability is good, for sure, but again, these aren't magic items. They're guitars. If your nut is messed-up or your strings unstretched or your tuners loose or your trem worn-out, they won't stay in tune.

I'm not a natural simp but I've been fairly vocal about being rather happy with mine (not publicly, but when asked): an early 060 I sold (and which did NOT keep value AT ALL. It was excellent), a 070 which is just incredible, an 060 which I don't quite jive with pickup-wise, and an 020 which is just a great, versatile guitar.

They're a consistent brand. But I do feel mine got better each time. It's subtle. But I rarely change specs and yet, I get more pleased each time. But that's just me.

Yes, worth it for me.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 18, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> N+1, with N being the Number of guitars you already have, of course...



I am 100% sure I have posted this comment before. 

So scientifically it has been peer-reviewed and is now SSO science.


----------



## narad (Oct 18, 2020)

Dyingsea said:


> Not questioning their quality but you see a ton of them for sale at any given time and constant turnover it seems at that. Just something to consider. If they are for you they are for you but it seems like there's a bit of a gap in the "mojo" department with some players ultimately not bonding with them.



The Aristides owners FB group is like possibly the most fiscally irresponsible of any guitar group I've ever seen. Everyone's like "Threw down 3 new yellow sheets today!!", then 8 months later, "Ah, car broke down so these babies are up for grabs", then later that year, two more new orders for the next latest and greatest spec. 

I wouldn't read into it much -- I think those guys honestly flood the market a bit with their rampant selling and reordering.


----------



## Dudley (Oct 20, 2020)

Currently own one and it’s certainly a well-built guitar, lovely fret work, but that’s probably the highest praise I could give it... and there are plenty of other well-built guitars out there for similar money. 

It may well come down to pickup choice, and I’ve only played the one, so it wouldn’t be fair to bash the brand on this, but I really do not gel with the amplified sound at all. Super uninspiring. Unplugged though it feels very snappy and lively, which makes it a nice guitar for just jamming on unplugged for 10 mins here or there whilst working from home during the whole COVID-19 crisis, but it’s a lot of money to have tied up in what’s essentially a beater.

I can see why some people love them, and I’m keen to try a one with a different set of specs, but the takeaway reaction for me whenever I pick it up is “What a lovely instrument... but now I want to go and play a Mayones or ESP instead to really have some fun.”


----------



## budda (Oct 20, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I am 100% sure I have posted this comment before.
> 
> So scientifically it has been peer-reviewed and is now SSO science.



It's been around for a long time. It's also correct.


----------



## Cheap (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm taking a chance on an 020 that should hopefully arrive early next week. I've played a bunch of 060/070/080's but I think only a couple of 020's and that would've been at least 2 years ago

I've got high hopes for the specs because I adore hardtail wraparound bridges, shorter scale lengths, and rounder neck profiles, but I'm wondering if anyone here can shed some light on maybe similar neck profiles on more common guitars? Curious to know how shreddy it might still feel with the thickness starting at the thickest point of an 060--im not the biggest fan of how thin those feel

Pic of the 020 on the way attached. This color is SO sick and I feel lucky because these are typically way less fun looking than their 060 line


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 25, 2020)

Totally worth it. 

I only own one - 060R with Fishmans 

It’s a super nice guitar to play. Fretwork is the best of any of my guitars (Caparison, ESP included). The resonant and loud acoustic sound makes it really satisfying to play. 

Tuning stability is good but it’s not totally immune to weather. In the transition from winter to summer, I pick it up one day and the strings are basically lying on the fretboard. But a quick truss adjustment and it’s fine. It’s more stable than my Gibson guitars or single piece maple neck guitars, but I’d say no better than a good 5 piece with reinforcement. 

I definitely plan to own more in the future.


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 4, 2021)

Bumping this, I'd love to know from owners how their finishes hold up? I don't want to spend $4000 on a guitar that gets shiny. Would love to hear from owners of the raw and satin versions about that.


----------



## 73647k (Apr 4, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> Bumping this, I'd love to know from owners how their finishes hold up? I don't want to spend $4000 on a guitar that gets shiny. Would love to hear from owners of the raw and satin versions about that.



I've only had my 080SR for 4-5 months now but it's pretty durable, it feels very solid if that helps out at all. I'm oddly not as worried about it as I'd expect to be for an instrument that I dropped a bunch of cash on


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 4, 2021)

73647k said:


> I've only had my 080SR for 4-5 months now but it's pretty durable, it feels very solid if that helps out at all. I'm oddly not as worried about it as I'd expect to be for an instrument that I dropped a bunch of cash on


I'm not really worried about dents, scratches, etc. Mine sits on a stand and then in my lap, that's about it. But I'm really curious how their satin and raw finishes hold up with regards to shininess where your hand sits/plays a lot. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 73647k (Apr 4, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> I'm not really worried about dents, scratches, etc. Mine sits on a stand and then in my lap, that's about it. But I'm really curious how their satin and raw finishes hold up with regards to shininess where your hand sits/plays a lot. Any thoughts on this?



That was definitely factored into my post although I'm not sure if it's been long enough to really tell yet. I've been playing it just as frequently as my other guitars and I have wear spots develop a bit differently in each, nothing really yet in the body at least where my hand or fingers rub against it and I'm actually still curious to see how the richlite fretboard ages. Thing literally just wipes clean with warm water when it starts looking gross


----------



## xzyryabx (Apr 4, 2021)

Can't comment on aristides, but I've never seen a satin finish not get shiny spots eventually where the most contact happens....just part of the package I guess


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 4, 2021)

73647k said:


> That was definitely factored into my post although I'm not sure if it's been long enough to really tell yet. I've been playing it just as frequently as my other guitars and I have wear spots develop a bit differently in each, nothing really yet in the body at least where my hand or fingers rub against it and I'm actually still curious to see how the richlite fretboard ages. Thing literally just wipes clean with warm water when it starts looking gross


Thanks for sharing, appreciate it. Yeah I'm not sure if 4-5 months is long enough to get a real idea of whether the raw or satin materials wear, maybe someone else can chime in with their experiences around that.


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 4, 2021)

xzyryabx said:


> Can't comment on aristides, but I've never seen a satin finish not get shiny spots eventually where the most contact happens....just part of the package I guess


Definitely understand this, but Aristides obviously have different materials, and the raw finish is a whole different animal. I'm kind of expecting the raw ones would be far less likely to show shininess.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 4, 2021)

How does this thread have so few pics


----------



## darkinners (Apr 5, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> Definitely understand this, but Aristides obviously have different materials, and the raw finish is a whole different animal. I'm kind of expecting the raw ones would be far less likely to show shininess.



Even it's made of brushed/stain steel, it will eventually be buffed shiny if you played it enough. 
I have 4 Aristides but only one is Raw series and it's pretty new (3 months old) so I have no experience how long does it take for me to buff its gloss on my pinky rest area but I am pretty sure it will happen just matter of time.


----------



## michael_bolton (Apr 5, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> I'm not really worried about dents, scratches, etc. Mine sits on a stand and then in my lap, that's about it. But I'm really curious how their satin and raw finishes hold up with regards to shininess where your hand sits/plays a lot. Any thoughts on this?



had my 060r for just over a year now. it's been one of my main go-tos until very recently so was played just about every day for about a year. there's literally zero shininess or any other visual wear and tear on it.

the finish on it is not exactly what I would call a 'satin finish' per se. it's not glossy so it's "satin" from that perspective but it has more of an industrial construction feel to it like if you take a cinder block and smooth it out.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 5, 2021)

Their finishes hold up far better than other brand's equivalents.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 5, 2021)

If you care enough to not shine up a satin/raw finish then wipe your guitar down to remove any excess skin oils you leave behind. It gets shiny due to build up and when your hand motions over the same spot you're just wiping oils into the finish.

All guitars with this finish type will shine with use, if you don't want it to either.
- Spec it with a gloss finish
- Adjust your technique so your hand isn't resting on the guitar's body
- Do some basic maintenance and wipe your excess oil off of the guitar body.


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 5, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> If you care enough to not shine up a satin/raw finish then wipe your guitar down to remove any excess skin oils you leave behind. It gets shiny due to build up and when your hand motions over the same spot you're just wiping oils into the finish.
> 
> All guitars with this finish type will shine with use, if you don't want it to either.
> - Spec it with a gloss finish
> ...



So wiping the guitar off after every use will prevent this entirely, or just delay it? What would you use to do this?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 5, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> So wiping the guitar off after every use will prevent this entirely, or just delay it? What would you use to do this?



Just wiping any satin finish down delays it massively, I honestly don't care enough to do this all the time but if I were to do it. I would have a clean rag, and a microfiber cloth at all times, then dilute dawn dish soap in water heavily.

Wipe the spots where your hands made contact with the rag after dipping it in your diluted dawn soap solution and wringing it out. Then take your microfiber cloth and dry off the spot, soap binds to oils and removes them.

If you don't want to do this, just wiping your contact points with a microfiber will remove a majority of leftover oils. I've done the diluted dish soap solution on my satin guitars, and even my frequently used keyboards.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 5, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just wiping any satin finish down delays it massively, I honestly don't care enough to do this all the time but if I were to do it. I would have a clean rag, and a microfiber cloth at all times, then dilute dawn dish soap in water heavily.
> 
> Wipe the spots where your hands made contact with the rag after dipping it in your diluted dawn soap solution and wringing it out. Then take your microfiber cloth and dry off the spot, soap binds to oils and removes them.
> 
> If you don't want to do this, just wiping your contact points with a microfiber will remove a majority of leftover oils. I've done the diluted dish soap solution on my satin guitars, and even my frequently used keyboards.



- Although you've had success with Dawn soap for I would strongly advise for anyone to do a small spot check before using it. Since Dawn has surficates it can be bad news for some stuff.
- I prefer just warm water and a microfiber on most stuff, but I keep reading on Google to use only a dry cloth on matte finishes or WD40? Wtf! WD40 on a guitar finish? No thanks. Even if it works it'd smell like WD40 (an aquired taste)
- If you're really concerned about it then use a wax that's also safe for matte finishes. This will ensure the finish isn't even touched.
- I'd just take care of it the best you can and accept that eventually it could start to shine.


----------



## landmvrks (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah I'm definitely going with a gloss front for my new Mayones, if I'm dropping $4500 I really don't want that guitar to shine up. Still considering going with a raw Aristides, the $3000 price tag is a bit easier to swallow if it shines up after a couple years. Appreciate all the info guys.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 5, 2021)

I went with gloss tops on my upcoming mayo as well, I prefer having the low maintenance of a monthly polish on all my guitars rather than constant wiping down to maintain a satin finish.

And that's a fair point Spheres, I haven't noticed any negative points since I chose to heavily dilute it and after wringing you're using at most a lightly damp rag with your mixture. A microfiber is definitely enough to keep up with daily playing and delay the effects, but yeah any care is going to keep your guitar looking swell. Dings/scratches/damage will come though, just don't get too hung up on it, it's inevitable.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Apr 8, 2021)

I've bought(and sold) an 060R. it was a great guitar. they're worth every penny. Traveled halfway around the world in tune.

the only reason i sold it was for financial reasons.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m considering an 060. If I get it setup for drop C, then sometimes want to switch to Drop D and sometimes to drop B, is there any reason to expect it to hold its setup/action better than a “normal” guitar?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 21, 2021)

^As long as you use similar tension strings for each of those tunings it won't effect the setup that much. You just need to intonate the new tuning and file the nut to allow bigger string gauges.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 22, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m considering an 060. If I get it setup for drop C, then sometimes want to switch to Drop D and sometimes to drop B, is there any reason to expect it to hold its setup/action better than a “normal” guitar?



I’m my experience (one Aristides owned 18 months) it holds a setup and tuning as well as a very stable wood guitar. Equally good as my Caparison Brocken (5 piece walnut and maple neck with two graphite rods). Better than a Les Paul and ever so slightly better than quality 3pc maple necks in my ESPs. 

That said, the idea that it will NEVER move is pure fallacy. Mine needed a truss rod adjustment after 3 weeks in my apartment, arriving from the Netherlands. Such a huge difference in climate that the strings were literally laying on the frets down the whole neck lol. (And that was the same tuning and strings it shipped with)

The factory setup is godlike, and after a quick adjustment it was back there and has been normally stable ever since. Just occasional tuning adjustments etc.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 22, 2021)

Re finish getting shiny, well, it's not a fair question to ask, not fair to other guitars, lol. Point is, it's not like a traditional satin wood finish, it's a dye that is injected into the material (arium) before it solidifies. And yes, it is quite durable.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2021)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Re finish getting shiny, well, it's not a fair question to ask, not fair to other guitars, lol. Point is, it's not like a traditional satin wood finish, it's a dye that is injected into the material (arium) before it solidifies. And yes, it is quite durable.



Even brushed steel will polish with regular use, so it'll probably get shiny at some point.

The R series has been out for a minute. Has anyone posted pictures of a well played example or do they hit Reverb too fast?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 22, 2021)

@Max Have u seen one up close? It's a totally different type of surface and has some shine to it already from day 1, due to light scattering off the microscopic grooves on the surface due to sanding. So, I highly doubt it'll look like any other wood satin finish (with the undesirable shiny patches from use). I can post close-ups of my 070R if u want, but I'm not a giggin' musician.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2021)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @Max Have u seen one up close? It's a totally different type of surface and has some shine to it already from day 1, due to light scattering off the microscopic grooves on the surface due to sanding. So, I highly doubt it'll look like any other wood satin finish (with the undesirable shiny patches from use). I can post close-ups of my 070R if u want, but I'm not a giggin' musician.



I've held a few, yeah. 

It feels more like a burnished metal or resin surface you'd fine on marine equipment, but I didn't get the impression that it's impervious to regular wear, probably more so than a thin guitar finish, but I'm curious how it looks after some serious play time. 

This isn't a dig at Aristides, I'm just curious more than anything else. I've worked with resins and hardeners professionally, so I'm always curious what materials are capable of.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've held a few, yeah.
> 
> It feels more like a burnished metal or resin surface you'd fine on marine equipment, but I didn't get the impression that it's impervious to regular wear, probably more so than a thin guitar finish, but I'm curious how it looks after some serious play time.
> 
> This isn't a dig at Aristides, I'm just curious more than anything else. I've worked with resins and hardeners professionally, so I'm always curious what materials are capable of.


Mine never showed any actual signs of wear even after pretty heavy use for over a year and a half. I did end up trading it for a PRS but that raw finish does seem to be pretty durable. Mine was an 060R.


----------



## gclef (Dec 24, 2021)

I just looked at their site.

"Resins and particles" sounds an awful lot like ldf/mdf/hdf. 

I heard they use flax?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2021)

gclef said:


> I just looked at their site.
> 
> "Resins and particles" sounds an awful lot like ldf/mdf/hdf.
> 
> I heard they use flax?


nope. carbon fiber, fiber glass and and proprietary materials.


----------



## gclef (Dec 24, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope. carbon fiber, fiber glass and and proprietary materials.



I saw the fiber glass and carbon layers. They appear to be separate.

The "layer" in question is the arium core. If you look what it is online, it says it has no grain structure, which implies wood. 
If there was no wood, they would not have to add the grain structure aspect.
Graphite, cabon, fiber glass dont have grain structure, only wood.

Thats why i ask


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm sure everyone has seen this:




I get the impression that the Arium itself isn't very strong if it needs a layer of fiber glass and a layer of carbon fiber, those layers also requiring resins to set. 

So it's basically a lump of resin with varying substrates.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 25, 2021)

gclef said:


> If you look what it is online, it says it has no grain structure, which implies wood.
> 
> Graphite, cabon, fiber glass dont have grain structure, only wood.



????


----------



## gclef (Dec 25, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen this:
> 
> View attachment 101374
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic Max.

That was my thoughts as well.

That arium layer has to be a wood product.
They talk about wanting a warmer tone than carbon and fiberglass can provide.

An mdf type core would accomplish that.

This wouldn’t be the first time the advertising wording makes a process or material very ambiguous. 

I am super curious as to the make up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 25, 2021)

gclef said:


> Thanks for the pic Max.
> 
> That was my thoughts as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, not that I've made it a priority or anything, but I've never seen any form of patent or paper or even SDS on Arium, so it could be fucking Corn Flakes for all I know. 

There are different preparations of carbon fiber and fiber glass, so it's not like any of this is stuff is entirely monolithic in construction. 

Aristides treats it more like a "trade secret" than something patented, so it's probably just a specific mixture of existing materials.


----------



## oracles (Dec 25, 2021)

It's not a wood or wood byproduct. Arium itself is extremely brittle. It's much more similar in appearance to a styrofoam than anything else from the images I've seen, I'd guess some variation of a fiberglass/resin. Everything I've seen from people asking about drilling or routing arium to make modifications for strap buttons etc is heavily discouraged because arium is so brittle.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2021)

oracles said:


> It's not a wood or wood byproduct. Arium itself is extremely brittle. It's much more similar in appearance to a styrofoam than anything else from the images I've seen, I'd guess some variation of a fiberglass/resin. Everything I've seen from people asking about drilling or routing arium to make modifications for strap buttons etc is heavily discouraged because arium is so brittle.


You stop that blasphemy right there! If you are claiming that a non-wood guitar sounds good, I will label you as a heretic, and start the witch trials!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 26, 2021)

I swear I read something about it being an epoxy resin or plastic with lots of bubbles that help make it more resonate.


----------



## gclef (Dec 26, 2021)

Resonate - verb - to vibrate
The guitar resonates well

ResoNANT - adjective - used to Describe the sound
The guitar is very resonant.

Resonance - noun - the actual vibration
The resonance of this guitar is very full sounding.


----------



## 0v3rk1ll (Feb 3, 2022)

I want to buy one, but I am concern with the material it has. Especially for touring since, the guitars always get banged on walls and such. This material they say it's very brittle, so what happens if you bang the guitar on something and that Aristides material brakes inside the guitar? I think it would be like having a pick inside an acoustic guitar. . . Only difference is that you can't get it out, ever.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 3, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> I want to buy one, but I am concern with the material it has. Especially for touring since, the guitars always get banged on walls and such. This material they say it's very brittle, so what happens if you bang the guitar on something and that Aristides material brakes inside the guitar? I think it would be like having a pick inside an acoustic guitar. . . Only difference is that you can't get it out, ever.


From the videos I've seen, I don't think they leave major air pockets in any of the construction save the control cavity, so it doesn't make sense that something would be rattling around in there after a bump. You can always email them with a list of your questions and concerns and get an answer direct from the manufacturer. Or ask @brandonwall who I believe works for them.


----------



## budda (Feb 3, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> I want to buy one, but I am concern with the material it has. Especially for touring since, the guitars always get banged on walls and such. This material they say it's very brittle, so what happens if you bang the guitar on something and that Aristides material brakes inside the guitar? I think it would be like having a pick inside an acoustic guitar. . . Only difference is that you can't get it out, ever.



what touring do you do where guitars are always banging off walls!?


----------



## oracles (Feb 3, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> I want to buy one, but I am concern with the material it has. Especially for touring since, the guitars always get banged on walls and such. This material they say it's very brittle, so what happens if you bang the guitar on something and that Aristides material brakes inside the guitar? I think it would be like having a pick inside an acoustic guitar. . . Only difference is that you can't get it out, ever.



I've seen them get banged into things, I'd even done it to some of my own accidentally, not one scratch or dent, ever. I've seen harder hits take a small paint chip off, but you would have to deliberately hit it with enough force to do any major damage. While arium itself is brittle, the outer shell isn't nearly as easily damaged.


----------



## 0v3rk1ll (Feb 3, 2022)

thanks for the answer. But yeah, I wanted to ask someone that doesn't work for Aristides. If no one by now had this happen to them I'm sure the guitars are good. But normally when something is brittle the pocket is not created until that section gets destroyed. Wood is not brittle and would never have this problem. But I want to get out of wood cause 7 string guitars are so heavy. Especially my Carvin dc727's. I really don't care about tone wood. It is real of course, but so insignificant that you can achieve any eq changes with your amp eq if you know what you are doing. But the brittle thing scares, I got to be honest. It's a lot of money and I tend to bang guitars on anything. My luck, I guess.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 3, 2022)

You would have to throw one down the stairs or something equally ridiculous. They're no more or less durable than traditional wood guitars. They're not lighter, either. I wouldn't say they weigh more than your average 7 string, but it's not like an ultralight all carbon fiber instrument or anything.


----------



## 0v3rk1ll (Feb 3, 2022)

so, they are heavy? that's interesting. Cause my main concern is that I want it to be light like a parker for example. Sad. I wish they would have them at any store so I can try them out. Cause it is expensive especially now and buying it to find out I don't like it it's not a good idea. Oh well. I'm glad I spoke to you guys. I really have to play one out.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 3, 2022)

Headless usually have no headstock/tuners, and often have less body mass. So that may make a bigger difference. I think kiesel for example offers weight reduction even on some headless as well?


----------



## sleewell (Feb 3, 2022)

Last show we played a guy in another band had one. It was kinda strange bc when I talked to him he wasn't exactly gushing about it like you would expect given the cost. I said something generic about how cool they looked and how it sounded great and he was only like have you played one and how they were different... wasn't exactly the rave review I was expecting.


They do look beautiful though. We're playing with them again in March, will be interesting to see if he still has it.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 3, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> so, they are heavy? that's interesting. Cause my main concern is that I want it to be light like a parker for example. Sad. I wish they would have them at any store so I can try them out. Cause it is expensive especially now and buying it to find out I don't like it it's not a good idea. Oh well. I'm glad I spoke to you guys. I really have to play one out.



Yep they're chunky. Look elsewhere if you're after super lightweight.


----------



## oracles (Feb 3, 2022)

Mine weren't boat anchors by any means, but they weren't light. They're very much comparable in weight to a traditional wood guitar, so if you're looking for super lightweight, this isn't it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> so, they are heavy? that's interesting. Cause my main concern is that I want it to be light like a parker for example. Sad. I wish they would have them at any store so I can try them out. Cause it is expensive especially now and buying it to find out I don't like it it's not a good idea. Oh well. I'm glad I spoke to you guys. I really have to play one out.


mine weighed over 8lbs each.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 4, 2022)

sleewell said:


> Last show we played a guy in another band had one. It was kinda strange bc when I talked to him he wasn't exactly gushing about it like you would expect given the cost. I said something generic about how cool they looked and how it sounded great and he was only like have you played one and how they were different... wasn't exactly the rave review I was expecting.
> 
> 
> They do look beautiful though. We're playing with them again in March, will be interesting to see if he still has it.



that's interesting, I actually don't find them much different than my other guitars in terms of "feel" or whatever. I've been splitting my time between my 070sr and a Hapas lately and I'd say they're very similar in terms of neck shape, feel, etc.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 4, 2022)

0v3rk1ll said:


> so, they are heavy? that's interesting. Cause my main concern is that I want it to be light like a parker for example. Sad. I wish they would have them at any store so I can try them out. Cause it is expensive especially now and buying it to find out I don't like it it's not a good idea. Oh well. I'm glad I spoke to you guys. I really have to play one out.



if you're looking for the lightest weight possible, going headless is probably your best bet. I haven't tried any headless Aristides but considering how few of them are on the used market it seems like most folks really like theirs.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 5, 2022)

Man in all my years I’ve never seen so many grown men whining about wearing an 8-9 pound guitar for an hour or so as I have in the last 10 years. I guess that’s what happens when metal guitarists went from being big long haired beefy dudes to lanky underweight twitch gamers. 

Im not directing this specifically at anyone on here but I’m just making a blanket observation. It’s pretty disturbing lol

Unless your back has degenerative arthritis man up lol

Oh and always use hot sauce…..on everything…..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2022)

FitRocker33 said:


> Man in all my years I’ve never seen so many grown men whining about wearing an 8-9 pound guitar for an hour or so as I have in the last 10 years. I guess that’s what happens when metal guitarists went from being big long haired beefy dudes to lanky underweight twitch gamers.
> 
> Im not directing this specifically at anyone on here but I’m just making a blanket observation. It’s pretty disturbing lol
> 
> ...



Folks have been concerned with weight since forever. Remember Steinberger? 

I know plenty of gigging musicians who basically can't stand on stage anymore from years of wearing fairly normal guitars and basses. 

Not everything is a "manliness challenge", jeez.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 5, 2022)

Yeah gonna agree with Max here, people have been crying about Les Pauls since way before I was born. Not a new thing.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 5, 2022)

FitRocker33 said:


> Man in all my years I’ve never seen so many grown men whining about wearing an 8-9 pound guitar for an hour or so as I have in the last 10 years. I guess that’s what happens when metal guitarists went from being big long haired beefy dudes to lanky underweight twitch gamers.
> 
> Im not directing this specifically at anyone on here but I’m just making a blanket observation. It’s pretty disturbing lol
> 
> ...



Please report back when you're on tour playing +4h long shows each night (like I do).


----------



## Matt08642 (Feb 5, 2022)

FitRocker33 said:


> I guess that’s what happens when metal guitarists went from being big long haired beefy dudes to lanky underweight twitch gamers.









I can't really think of any older guitarists aside from that dude in Misfits that look like they'd ever step foot in a gym lmao

I lift often and I still prefer my 7lb guitars to my 10.5lb one


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 5, 2022)

I just sit and play. All the beef and no grief! Lol


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 5, 2022)

I actually did tour and gig and played full length shows for 5 years before getting out of it a while back so I’m not making this comment as some inexperienced armchair commando (even tho I claim full commando status now lol)

The one thing I will say DID get old was lugging an amp road case and a Mesa 4x12 up and down a flight of stairs in some venues. 

I suppose I’m overdue to get flamed on here for something anyway Lol…I’m too passive


----------



## Agalloch (Feb 6, 2022)

I have an Aristides 060S that I picked up used a few months ago. It's an awesome custom--arctic sunset sparkle with a single pickup and no wretched custom inlay--so I lucked out with it. I like it a lot. It's not going anywhere.

But, one thing I'll say is that it isn't any better than other high-end guitars I've played (Mayones, Suhr, PRS, Ernie Ball, even Kiesel). I really don't think there's some "secret sauce" here. They're also insanely expensive new and you have to put a huge deposit down. So, I don't think I'd ever do a custom order.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 6, 2022)

"hot sauce on everything" lmao okay guy fieri


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 6, 2022)

jephjacques said:


> "hot sauce on everything" lmao okay guy fieri


I almost spit my drink out lmao


----------



## Avedas (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you really a guitarist if you're not on a tren cycle?


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 7, 2022)

you would think there shouldn't be much difference in weight, but my 070SR weighed under 7lbs...the neck was also basically flat it was so thin, so seeing people state 1) they are on the normal to heavier side and 2)the neck is a nice roundness to it, thin but not Ibby thin, makes me wonder if I had a special version lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> you would think there shouldn't be much difference in weight, but my 070SR weighed under 7lbs...the neck was also basically flat it was so thin, so seeing people state 1) they are on the normal to heavier side and 2)the neck is a nice roundness to it, thin but not Ibby thin, makes me wonder if I had a special version lol



This recalls the conversation we're having in the neck width thread, a bunch of people have a particular guitar and yet there's quite a bit of variance as far as impressions on the size and weight. It's almost like our preconceived notions play a large part in how we interact and interpret this stuff.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 7, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This recalls the conversation we're having in the neck width thread, a bunch of people have a particular guitar and yet there's quite a bit of variance as far as impressions on the size and weight. It's almost like our preconceived notions play a large part in how we interact and interpret this stuff.



I will say though that a friend of mine I sold the guitar to agreed the neck was so thin it was borderline unplayable, so anecdotally I'm 2-2 with that guitar lol


----------



## Avedas (Feb 7, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This recalls the conversation we're having in the neck width thread, a bunch of people have a particular guitar and yet there's quite a bit of variance as far as impressions on the size and weight. It's almost like our preconceived notions play a large part in how we interact and interpret this stuff.


Even just a maple neck + matching color maple board makes me unconsciously perceive a neck to be bigger. When I realized that I knew I couldn't trust anyone's opinion on how thick or thin a particular neck feels.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 7, 2022)

Avedas said:


> Even just a maple neck + matching color maple board makes me unconsciously perceive a neck to be bigger. When I realized that I knew I couldn't trust anyone's opinion on how thick or thin a particular neck feels.



Yeah when I was talking to a friend of mine about Vigier guitars, he was like "I know you don't like thin necks so I wouldn't bother, they are the thinnest necks out there, much thinner than Aristides" and I was confused as the actual thickness measurements online would suggest that is not the case at all. When I got one I did confirm that the neck was fine for me, but goes to show how everyone perceives necks diffrently.

Hell if everyone was like me thin C necks would not be the popular thing lol


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 7, 2022)

I don't trust people on neck profiles off of impressions alone 

I still remember getting a Luke 3 and my buddy picking it up for the first time and saying he really likes how broad the shoulders of the neck were. I never corrected him but yeah, I also never really describe necks like most people do. Calipers are cheap, you can get the neck thickness/width and know exactly what you're holding.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 7, 2022)

I don't trust people on basically anything guitar-wise. So far, so good


----------



## SVMMONYR (Mar 13, 2022)

I have a headless aristides H08R and the thing literally weighs nothing, its the lightest guitar that I own. The body is very resonant and loud sounding acoustically. The neck is thin and similar to an RG2228 would be, still prefer the aristides neck. The feel is great and on the raw series the texture of the back of the neck is just great imo. 

The only negative thing I have to say is that with the trem model headless, imo, there is a bit of a design flaw when playing sitting down. The cavity where the tremolo is situated is very small in that you can easily let the trem rest on your leg when playing sitting down which of course affects the tune of the guitar immediately. It requires some adjusting when sitting down and playing and you always have to like keep that in mind. Less than ideal and would have been an easy fix just to let the body get farther out of the guitar where the tremolo cavity is located. This is when you play in a classical position.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes. 

I say that about as emphatically as I can. 

This is THE best neck I have played. (080r) Width specs wise, it’s almost exactly the same as the neck of my Ibanez S8, but in playing, the 080 neck plays much, MUCH easier. It almost feels closer to the necks on my 6 strings Soloists. I’m don’t exactly know how to describe it. This neck is just incredibly easy to play. I’ve had to make a bit of a concentrated effort to pay more attention because I’ve found myself descending past the nut a few times as I’m getting more used to the neck. Smooth is an understatement. 

I want to do a full NGD post, but between physical maladies and weather, I haven’t been able to get decent pics. What I’ll say here though, is this 080 is the only other guitar I’ve owned besides my Black Cherry SL2H Soloist that I instantly bonded with. And the 080 not only surpassed all of my expectations, but the things I was worried or apprehensive about ended up being complete non-issues. 

Most certainly worth it.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Mar 20, 2022)

1000% yes. 

/Thread.


----------



## budda (Mar 20, 2022)

Whens the last time OP posted or checked this thread


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2022)

budda said:


> Whens the last time OP posted or checked this thread


seems like January, 2021 was his last post. I hope the Panda-Party didn't take him



as for the topic....i'm really tempted by this brand. Maybe one day, i'll order their tele or something. the rest of the shapes aren't my thing


----------

